# Nina Ricci Spring Summer 2011, 220x



## Katzun (22 Dez. 2010)

Details


































































































































































































































Backstage



















































































































































Front Row
































































​


credits to JadoreHauteCouture


----------



## Q (23 Dez. 2010)

Genialer Post, gefällt mir super! :thx: Katzun!!!!


----------



## WildCherry (31 Jan. 2011)

Nice collection! *Katzun*, Thank you for posting!


----------



## Punisher (31 Jan. 2011)

nette Mädels


----------



## koftus89 (19 Sep. 2012)

sehr schöne post.


----------

